# Radiator i7 5820k



## Qoures (8. November 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vor in nächster Zeit meinen Prozessor (i7 5820k) zu übertakten.
Dafür wollte ich auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen.
Ich besitze als Gehäuse das Cooler Master Mastercase 5 Pro und hatte vor den Radiator an der oberen Stelle (am "Deckel) zu befestigen.
Jetzt hat sich allerdings mir die Frage gestellt welcher Radiator hierfür wohl der beste währe, denn es ist Platz für ein 280mm Radiator.
Welcher währe wohle der Beste und ist ein 280mm Radiator zum übertakten ausreichen?

Danke im Voraus
Qoures


----------



## Nachty (8. November 2015)

Mit Alphacool Radiatoren machst du nichts falsch. 

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Am besten so viel Radifläche einbauen wie geht 

Wie hoch willst du übertakten?


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. November 2015)

Alphacool Radiatoren sind wirklich gut.

Wenn du aber eine leise Wakü haben möchtest, und noch Geld + Platz im Case übrig ist, verbau noch einen weiteren Radiator. Je mehr Radiatorfläche, desto weniger rpm brauchen deine Lüfter und sind somit auch leiser.

Baue gerade ein System mt einem 360 + 240 Radi. Ich hab es einfach gerne etwas überdimensioniert im PC.
Aber für deine CPU + OC und guten Lüftern reicht dein 280 dann auch!


----------



## Qoures (8. November 2015)

So hoch wie es geht .
Aber ein 280mm x 30mm Radiator wäre zum übertakten ausreichend, oder bräuchte man dann doch einen der 45mm tief ist?


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. November 2015)

Der 280er reicht durchaus 

Ich hab nur deshalb mehr Fläche, damit die Fans dann einfach langsamer laufen können und somit leiser sind.
Als Lüfter für den 280er radi kann ich die NB Eloop empfehlen


Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-2 - 140mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Qoures (8. November 2015)

Wegen der tiefe des Radiators. Macht es einen großen unterschied ob man 30mm oder 44mm hat?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. November 2015)

Nein tut es nicht.


----------



## KempA (8. November 2015)

Ein 280er reicht doch nicht um einen 5820k zu kühlen. Zumindest nicht wenn man es halbwegs leise haben will und übertaktet wird.


----------



## Qoures (8. November 2015)

Wie groß sollte er denn sein um ihn einigermaßen ruhig zu halten?


----------



## KempA (8. November 2015)

360 sollten es schon sein. Mehr ist natürlich immer besser.
Willst du nur die CPU unter Wasser setzen?


----------



## AMD-FXler (8. November 2015)

280 reichen zum kühlen. Und wegen der Lautstärke habe ich mehr Radiatorfläche empfohlen.
Mehr ist aber immer besser.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. November 2015)

also ich hab 2x 480er für graka + cpu....
selbst im sommer komt weder cpu noch gpu an die 50°C ran und selbst dann unter gaming last kaum zu hörn^^ mehr is immer besser^^ ich habs imma schön leise


----------



## KempA (8. November 2015)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> 280 reichen zum kühlen. Und wegen der Lautstärke habe ich mehr Radiatorfläche empfohlen.
> Mehr ist aber immer besser.



Dann kann man sich auch nen guten Luftkühler kaufen. Ich bin bei ner WaKü einfach der Meinung man sollte es besser gleich "richtig" machen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. November 2015)

@KempA:
Ein 360er und ein 280er nehmen sich aber nicht viel.
Rechnerisch(Länge x Breite) hat der 280er zwar etwa 9% weniger Fläche, dafür aber nur 2 Lüfter-> nur 2 "tote Punkte" bei den Lüftermotoren.
Somit kommt man da auf eine sehr ähnliche Leistung, also kann man mit beiden etwa 200-300W Wärme abführen.
Daher sollte das, wenn nicht gerade extrem oc betrieben wird, locker reichen.

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (8. November 2015)

trotzdem muss man ja nich am falschenende soaren... mehr flöche schadet in dem fall nicht.... vor allem bei nem 6kerner....

kla brauch er die mehrfläche nich zu unbedingt auser er zockt perma prime mit maxed oc für die cpu.... trotzdem bildet es reserven...


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. November 2015)

Wie in meinem ersten Beitrag schon getippselt...

280er reicht aber je mehr Radiatorfläche ich habe, desto weniger schnell müssen die Fans  drehen.
Somit weniger Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2015)

hm... für stock dürfte er reichen wegen den ca 80-100w pro 120mm... jedoch ist für oc das schon fast zu klein...
muss er ja selbst wisen obs es ihm wert ist...
ich hötte auch 2kleinere oder nur 1nen grosen nutzn könn, aber ich wusste das ich ev dual, tripple oder gar quad sli benche (grakad von kumpeln geborgt) und somit die leistung gebraucht kann... weil ich dan nur die hw tauschn muss....

jedoch häte ich auch ohne das so overkill meine wakü ausgelegt da es nicht unsumen mehr kostet aber definitiv kühler und leiser ist


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2015)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-2 - 140mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik




Also ich halte die eLoops nur für eingeschränkt radiatortauglich.
Problem ist, dass sie durch den blöden Rahmen nicht bündig schließen, so entsteht zwischen zwei Lüftern immer ein großer Spalt. Zusammen mit dem Totpunkt geht da rech viel Radifläche/Luft verloren

Sieht man hier recht gut:
http://www.abload.de/img/img_7386klqq6.jpg


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. November 2015)

So schlimm finde ich das nicht. 100% Abdeckung bekommst ohnehin nicht.

Aber das muss der TE ohnehin selber entscheiden.
Man könnte ja auch sehr gute Luftkühler anmerken wie zb

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK - Prozessorkühler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
oder
Noctua NH-D15: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Im Gegensatz zu einer Wakü viel günstiger und schaufeln ordentlich was weg!


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2015)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das nicht. 100% Abdeckung bekommst ohnehin nicht.



Bei klassischen Rahmen schon, siehe Black Silent Pro, sogar deren Silikondichtung bringt messbare Vorteile, ebenso wenn man die Silen Wings 2 abdichtet.
Ich finds Schade, da die eloops eigentlich super Push Lüfter sind


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. November 2015)

ok, die Dichtung dazu ist schon fein. Da hast natürlich recht.

Wenn der TE aber nicht extremes OC betreibt, und dafür ist der 280 Radi sicher zu klein, müssten die eLoops super funktionieren.


----------



## Nachty (9. November 2015)

Hab meine Eloops gegen Noctua NF F12 getauscht weil die doch recht laut wurden auf dem Radi !


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. November 2015)

welche der eLoops?
Die Bionic? Also im Pull-Betrieb sind sie nicht so sehr geeignet.
Aber im Push sind sie schon sehr gut. Kommt natürlich auch auf den Radiator an. Je engmaschiger er ist, desto mehr Turbulenzen entstehen.
Dann wirds natürlich lauter 

Also das siend die Lüfter, die ich verwende... Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2015)

die eloops, egal welche sind nichso gut hbse alle getestet....
hab dann gegn pk2 getauscht und es war leiser,weniger rpm und kühler ... weil di luft nicht mehr dran vorbeigedrüxkt wurd ... ich rate zu pk2


----------



## AMD-FXler (9. November 2015)

Werd mir die Black Silent merken


----------



## loler24 (14. November 2015)

Ich habe einen Phenom II x6 1090T @ 1.5 Vcore mit nem 240er Radi und habe 40 Celsius unter Last


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Sooo, ich kann nun mal mit einem 5820k und 280mm Radi berichten.

Stock läuft alles gut,  aber sobald man etwas mehr will (4.0 GHZ oder mehr) gehen die Temperaturen EXTREME nach oben.  Hatte gestern einen Kern bei 100+ °c (unter Last)  und das kann auf Dauer nicht gut sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

mit wakü?
das is selbst für nen 280er und nem 5820k zu viel... du hast iwas falsch gemacht!
sitzt der kühler richtig? ordentliche wlp benutz? pumpe läuft? pumpe lauft auch ordentlich (nicht stockendd oder extrem langsam)?

definiere last... gaming? bearbeitung? prime?


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Jap, mit Prime95 (27.9) WLP war Prolimatech PK-1, ob der Kühler genug WLP auf dem CPU sitzt, werde ich heute Abend nochmal prüfen müssen.  Pumpe läuft, ob sie stottert oder langsam läuft glaube ich nicht (die Pumpe ist auch nicht zu hören.

Ich verwende folgende Komponenen : 

Magicool DCP450
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 
Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light 
2 x Stock Lüfter von Fractal


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

hm.... denke du hast kein gut genugn übergang.... di müstest aufgrund des verlöteten hs besere temps habn wie ich... ich kom auf max 65°C bei prime....

natürlich heizen 2kerne mehr ....aber dafür ist der wärmeübergang weit besser


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Ich werde heute abend nochmal testen und berichten


----------



## KempA (17. November 2015)

Der sollte das auf jeden Fall kühlen können (auch mit OC). 
Es ist eben nur nicht wirklich leise.
irgendwas stimmt bei dir noch nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

leise nicht.... aber nen 280er radi mit 2 ordentlichn lüftern dürfte gleichauf mit highend luftkühlern sein und nach obn hin weiter bessere temps liefern...
entweder läuft die pumpe nich oder der übergang is zu schlecht...
weil hatte gestern beim rumtüfteln das der aquabus so macht wie ich will 1mal kurz die pumpe aus...binnen sekunden auf 90°C


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Die Pumpe kann es nicht sein,  die habe ich "gerade" zuerst getestet. Ich werde gleich mal mehr WLP benutzen, bzw AS4 kaufen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

also ich weis es ist jetzt ev ne unnötige empfehlung weil du nich aufs letzte °C schaust wi ich... aber ich nutze nurnoch kyronaut bzw. der kleine bruder die hydronaut ist auch echt gut... und hat ne gute konsistenz...kann ich nur empfehlen...
ich persönlich nutze ausschlieslich kyronaut


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

15€ für eine WLP ...AUA AUA und das wo ich eh gerade pleite bin

*edite* okay, dass war die GROSSE Packung, die Normale kostet genau soviel wie die AS.

*edite²* also 5°c unterschied zur AS ist schon nicht schlecht ...ärger mich nur gerade über die Versandkosten ...


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

Also wenn du bei 4ghz bei 100 grad bist dann liegt das garantiert nich an der falschen wlp, da stimmt irgendwas grundsätzlich nicht. Welche Spannung hattest du denn anliegen?


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Denke es waren 1.150  +/- 0,005

*edit* lol also ungefähr deine Werte, die 4,2 macht er mit 1,22


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

ich sagte ja nich dasses an der wlp liegn muss... denke nur bei nem highend prozzi solte aich irdentliche wlp drauf....
die 100°C werden zu 100% von was andrem ausgelöst... 

bin am handy on und hab gedroseltes inet daher kann ichs ned googeln... hat der kühler sowas wie ne jetplate?
also bei meinen supremacy evo isses ja so das das wasser durh kleine  spalt (jetplate) beschleunigt wird und in den kühler bzw die kühlstruktur strömt..... so ist diese falscha usgerichtet sodas es nicht alle durchfliest sondern nurn paar... dann könte dieses prob enstehn...das war mein fehler beim erstn mal wakü zsambaun... hadde mich auch total gewundert xD


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Der CPU Kühler hat eine "Kreuzschlitzstruktur" also es ist gekennzeichnet wo der Eingang und wo der Ausgang ist ...


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

Ja richtig, bei manchen cpu Kühlern ist die flussrichtung wichtig, ansonsten hast du den Kühler richtig monitert? 
Wird der Radiator warm?


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

hab davon nur mal gelesen das man manche cpu küler erst öfnen muss weil die innen wie ne verstopfung haben... so als sicherung das sich kein dreck drin ansamelt... falls der cpu kühler sowas hat...hast dus entfernt?
und ja flusrichtung sowie einstrahlrichtung..


----------



## KempA (17. November 2015)

Das ist wirklich viel zu warm. Wenns die Pumpe wäre, würde der PC aber recht schnell nen Bluescreen bekommen und nicht mehr einschalten.


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich viel zu warm. Wenns die Pumpe wäre, würde der PC aber recht schnell nen Bluescreen bekommen und nicht mehr einschalten.


Hö? Warum das denn? Dann würde die CPU zuerst drosseln und dann einfach abschalten, aber warum sollte es n Bluescreen geben? Und warum sollte der PC dann nicht mehr angehen?


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Der Radi stank wie Sau (war aber auch Neu), und Nein, den Kühler habe ich Nie geöffnet ...dachte Neu = alles Okay und einen Hinweis. dass es eine "Transport" Sicherung lag nicht bei


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich viel zu warm. Wenns die Pumpe wäre, würde der PC aber recht schnell nen Bluescreen bekommen und nicht mehr einschalten.


gibt kein blauen....
erstaunlicher weise hielt sich beim umbau auf den poweradjust die temp ab 90°C nahezu konstant.... arme cpu musste das ca 30s überleben weil ich nen test bei laufnden pc machn musste weil de steuerung zuvor immer nach 10s abschaltete...
also es kann sein das es sich dan relativ genau bei 100°C bei ihm hält... und der rest der wärme an die umgebung abgebenen wird... gesund wäre das aber nich xd

ev hat er auch nen seeehr schiefn hs...da hilft schleifn


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Schleifen auf einem HS ...OMG das macht mir Angst, genau wie das Thema Wakü gerade


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

Ach schleifen is genau so ne Sache wie die premium WLP, das bringt vielleicht 5° wenn du Glück hast, das ist hier mit Sicherheit nicht das Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt hier entweder n Montagefehler vor, du hast vie zu viel WLP verwendet, oder die Pumpe ist defekt.

Wie schnell geht er denn auf 100°? Quasi sofort oder erst nach 1-2 Minuten? Und achte mal drauf, wenn du spielst (also der Prozessor bei weniger als 100° aber dafür etwas längerer Zeitraum) der Radiator warm wird bzw. da Warme Luft rausgepustet wird, wenn nicht stimmt höchstwahrscheinlich was mit der Pumpe bzw. dem Wasserfluss nicht.

Edit: Habe grade bei mir mal Prime 27.9 angeworfen, bei mir gehts bis ~65°(Wärmster Kern, die anderen so bei ~60), da ich aber auch deutlich mehr Radi Fläche habe, würde ich sagen das bei dir bei 4GHz wohl so 70-80° normal wären.


----------



## KempA (17. November 2015)

Ich hatte das doch letzte Woche.
Hab den PC neu verkabelt und dann dummerweise das Kabel für die Pumpe vergessen.
PC eingeschaltet, nach kurzer Zeit gabs nen Bluescreen und danach bootete er nicht mehr, wegen der Überhitzung der CPU.
Pumpe wieder aufgesteckt -> alles okay.

Ich vermute auch nen Montagefehler beim TE.


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Zuviel WLP war es sicher nicht ..eher zuwenig, aber auch das werde ich um 18 Uhr mal überprüfen. Die Temps haben sich in einem Zeitraum von 15-20min so hochgeschaukelt


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

warum ich habe hs gesehen die waren krum... und das weit ab von gut und böse...
eine gewisse biegung ist normal... ab wenn du ne rasierklinge draufstellst und an der breitesten stele genau über den kernen bald ne centmünze durchpast is was falsch gelaufn... das meinte ich damit...sowas sollte man dan absckleifen...
bei dem besagten prozzi handelte es sich umen 3930k vonem kumpel... habn abgeschlifn schön plan auf ner glasplatte und scjlagartig waren die temps super... der hate genau das gleiche prob...

zu viel wlp geht eig garnicht da was überflüsig ist die kühlkörpfer bei sachgemäser montage an den seiten rausdrücken.... zu wenig wlp könnt aber definitiv n problem sein...


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

Das das so lange dauert bis die CPU so heiß wird schließt Montagefehler des Kühlers eigentlich schonmal aus, wenn da kein richtiger Kontakt wäre, würde die CPU sofort auf 90-100° hochschießen.
Dann würde ich als nächstes mal die Pumpe verdächtigen.


----------



## Nachty (17. November 2015)

Glaub das ganz Gut


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

krass 30°C wassertemp xD da komm ich nichmal unter gami gvollast hin [emoji14]
aber die temps der kerne sehen nicht schlecht aus... durchs wasser können se ja min 30°C habn... dann 35-40°C...joa das is durchaus kein schlechter wert


----------



## Nachty (17. November 2015)

Ist auch noch vom September das Bild, aber unter Gaming Last sinds auch nur 33 ° , Die Lüfter vom Monsta Radi laufen auch nicht schnell vielleicht 600 U. Hätte auch Lust auf eim Mora


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

meine lüfter laufn ja auchnich schneller xD  aber nich schlecht... wünschte der 4790k wäre auch verlötet....
naja direktmount aufm chip ist schon ne schöne sache^^


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2015)

Jungs ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber wie genau hilft das dem TE? Wenn ihr diskutieren wollte geht in den 5820K OC Thread


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

auch wieder wahr...aber er kommtauch mit keinen neuen erkentnisen wo wir helfn könn xD

aber hast recht... hörn wir auf mit dem offtopic^^


----------



## Askin (17. November 2015)

Naja,  bin spät aber besser als NIE....so habe alles demontiert neue WLP draufgeklatscht (war in der mitte echt wenig) und naja nach bis jetzt 10min Prime Max Temp 56°c

*edite* Minute 13 Core #3  = 58°c alle anderen 51°c

*edite* Minute 16 muss abschalten, ein Fitting drückt raus

*edite* läuft nun wieder 20min = Max Temp 63°C  \o/ , egal was es wohl war es scheint sich erledigt zu haben

*edite* min 40 = 65°C, ich denke die Wassertemperatur hat sich eingependelt 4.0 GHZ mit 1.09 Vcore


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

na also^^ geht doch^^
dann lags dich an zu wenig qlp bzw einen zu stark gekrümten hs... weil dann is in der mitte immer zu wenig bei starken krümunge


----------



## Qoures (20. November 2015)

Gut dass das geklärt ist aber vll. dafür das nächste mal ein eigenes Thema aufmachen


----------

